# KatieQuake111's



## KatieQuake111 (Feb 13, 2022)

Martha my Ghost from years ago


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 13, 2022)

Ooo she was pretty


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 14, 2022)

Aw she was so cute!


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Feb 28, 2022)

My current Phyllocrania paradoxa and Creobroter gemmatus nymphs.


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 1, 2022)

BABIES! What instar (sooo cuteeee)? My guess is L3 for the _Phyllocrania_ and L2 for the _Creobroter._


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Mar 1, 2022)

Both l3 I believe. The Creo molted recently and was a two when I got it


The Wolven said:


> BABIES! What instar (sooo cuteeee)? My guess is L3 for the _Phyllocrania_ and L2 for the _Creobroter._


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 1, 2022)

JLKFSD:JF;slkdf So close TwT.


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Mar 3, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> JLKFSD:JF;slkdf So close TwT.


HAHA Very.


----------

